# Computer restarts when voltage fluctuates



## rahulkb (Nov 11, 2011)

hi people.
i have a very big proble, with my computer for past 2 months...
it restarts almost more then 5 times in an hour due to voltage fluctuation...
i bought a new V guard stabilizer and also iball UPS-600v. yet the problem remains...
My system config is 
Huntkey SMPS - 600V
2*1 TB HD SATA
1GB NVIDIA Graphics Card
Gigabyte Motherboard
Core 2 Quad Processor
23" Samsung LED Monitor.

i have connected my monitor,speakers and the UPS to the stabilizer. and i have connected the CPS to the UPS......
can someone please give me a solution to solve this problem...
i have a bad power fluctuation problem here...
Please help...


----------



## agyaat (Nov 11, 2011)

1. Check if the earthing thing is intact, or if it is installed at all !!

2. If (1) is 'no' some thing in the mobo could have gotten messed up.

3. Is the electricity department doing some works around the place?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 11, 2011)

Are you saying you connected ups to a stabilizer?? 

If yes, then the time delays of stabilizer & UPS while switching modes, are adding up & hence the chance of restart. 

Also, is your home equipped with a inverter/UPS?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 12, 2011)

i doubt its due to the psu/smps can u post what gpu u have 



Spoiler



1GB NVIDIA Graphics Card


----------



## digibrush (Nov 12, 2011)

I had same problem...  solved after changing psu.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

Main reason of the problem:



> i have a bad power fluctuation problem here...



Secondary reasons:
1. Your psu. 
2. iBall ups is bad.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 20, 2011)

Your PSU and the iBall UPS are horrible products. Get a decent PSU and all your problems will be solved.
A decent PSU can take voltages between ~100V to ~265V so the fluctuation won't be a problem.


----------



## rahulkb (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for the comment
what PSU do u suggest for my system's configuration?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

FSP SAGA II 500W

But first answer: what is the exact modesl of your 1GB nvidia graphics card?


----------



## agyaat (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, if you do suspect your PSU to be the fault or find it to be the case, check thoroughly for any physical burns it might have left on the mobo. I lost one of the mobos that way. One of the 4 cpu pins was burnt.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 22, 2011)

I think changing the PSU should solve the problem.
Happened often with me when I had a generic PSU. Everytime there was a power cut, the computer would switch off instantly. But when I got Corsair CX400, the problem was solved.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 22, 2011)

I had faced the same problem some days ago. Now I am using a UPS and it is working fine.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 7, 2011)

rahulkb said:


> thanks for the comment
> what PSU do u suggest for my system's configuration?



I suggest a Corsair CX430 V2.


----------



## rahulkb (Dec 12, 2011)

hi guys
thank you all for ur valuable inputs..
i have changed my PSU and system is working fine...
thanks a lot for spending time to solve my problem...

Regards
Rahul


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Currently I m facing the same problem too, and i also have a generic psu (Supercomp 450 watts), taking advice from all i'll change my psu asap.
I'll let you all know if changing psu works for me or not.
P.S. thanx a lot guys.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Currently I m facing the same problem too, and i also have a generic psu (Supercomp 450 watts), taking advice from all i'll change my psu asap.
> I'll let you all know if changing psu works for me or not.
> P.S. thanx a lot guys.



Please post only the thread you created about problem. Don't unnecessarily bump old threads.


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2012)

don't use you pc with stabiliser use only with ups you will be fine.


----------



## smithrick (Aug 22, 2012)

I suggest you to buy one UPS and just plug all the system pins in UPS and start your system through UPS. I hope it will not again restart.


----------

